# Here's my new Beretta 9000 S



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I received my Beretta 9000 S

Nice and clean and only a few rounds through it

The spring is is still strong as it takes a lot to cock it

Put some snap caps in it and the firing pin is good


----------



## Flad (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice I just got one also, did it come with any mag extenders, I've been looking high and low


----------

